# Need advice about buying an elliptical machine



## Tara (Dec 31, 2022)

Can anyone tell me what is the best elliptical machine to buy that is compact with an 18 inch stride?  It would have to fit in a small efficiency apartment.  It is so hard to decide.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 31, 2022)

Is this an idea that would work?

Sunny Health & Fitness Magnetic Standing Elliptical with Handlebars​


----------



## John cycling (Jan 4, 2023)

Precor ellipticals are the best.  I got one two days ago for $320 that has an 18 inch stride.  However at 80x24" and 230 pounds it does take some space. My posting about it is here. <--

Used ellipticals from Craigslist or FB Marketplace are by far the most cost effective  Often the sellers, friends or neighbors can move it for you.  I don't know much about others except that Sole ellipticals tend to break quite easily and have a bad reputation.

@Lilac, I agree about the tracks usually being too far apart, and that they at least need to be acceptable.  I would deal with private parties, because retail prices are way too high


----------



## Nathan (Jan 5, 2023)

Tara said:


> Can anyone tell me what is the best elliptical machine to buy that is compact with an 18 inch stride?  It would have to fit in a small efficiency apartment.  It is so hard to decide.


Don't know what features you'd want, other than an 18" stride.  Some ellipticals have a feature you can adjust the stride with.  An elliptical that folds up when not in use is handy, I have an old NordicTrack that does that.  Price range?    For reference here's what Amazon has:   amazon.com/s?k=elliptical+machines+for+home+use


----------



## Aunt Mavis (Jan 5, 2023)

Find the one that’ll hang the most clothes.


----------



## JustDave (Jan 5, 2023)

Aunt Mavis said:


> Find the one that’ll hang the most clothes.


Exercise bikes have always been my first choice for hanging things on.  Things like the Thigh Master are mostly useless.


----------



## Chet (Jan 5, 2023)

Is this one of those_ gotta get in shape _New Year's resolutions?


----------



## Lilac (Jan 5, 2023)

We liked the precor that we had at the gym we went to.  We visited several stores that specialized in home gym equipment & tried other brands.  Out of the other brands, we bouth the precor. 

Each brand felt different.  It wasn't length of stride that the problem, but the width between my feet that wasn't comfortable for my hips. That was something that couldn't be adjusted.

I don't think I would buy one without trying them out.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 7, 2023)

Would joining a gym be an option?  Most have lots of good elliptical machines, as well as other useful things.  And they take up no space in  your home.

My gym membership costs me nothing, its paid by my insurance, AARP's supplemental plan.  I think many insurances will pay for a membership if you look into it.


----------



## 1955 (Jan 7, 2023)

My elliptical gives me a great work out but I find it’s a little tougher on the knees than walking up & down hills. I only use it when I can’t get outside because of the weather. It’s a Horizon 69 big & heavy.

As mentioned some insurance plans cover this. My Human plan calls it SilverSneakers Fitness Program. I have a local place that accepts this program and have been thinking about going there just to meet people.


----------



## Della (Monday at 11:37 AM)

Time on an elliptical machine is the slowest increment of time I've ever experienced.


----------



## 1955 (Monday at 11:53 AM)

Della said:


> Time on an elliptical machine is the slowest increment of time I've ever experienced.


I watch the news are something.


----------



## Wigglestein (Tuesday at 4:40 AM)

At PT I used a machine called a recumbent step machine.  It was great. A great workout with no stress on joints.


----------



## C50 (Tuesday at 7:38 AM)

I have had quite a few exercise machines in my life,  here's my advise.  Don't go out and spend big money right away, buy a quality used machine if you can.  I always considered and kind of aerobic type of equipment as temporary, I would use it for six months, look at it for another six months, than sell it and buy something different.

If you fall in love with a type of machine or workout only then should you consider buying something high end.  

Another thing is don't initially buy a subscription to an online workout program.  Just go onto YouTube and find workout videos for whatever machine you have.  I do cycling videos and like HIIT videos for my workouts, there's variety and it helps me avoid boredom.


----------



## DaveA (Tuesday at 1:23 PM)

1955 said:


> I watch the news are something.


Watching the News  ???  _ Can't think of anything (with the possible exception of the house catching fire) that would turn my excersize session into a nightmare.  Uhh - -unless I watching the channel that agreed with all of my pre-existing beliefs.    _


----------



## 1955 (Tuesday at 1:41 PM)

DaveA said:


> Watching the News  ???  _ Can't think of anything (with the possible exception of the house catching fire) that would turn my excersize session into a nightmare.  Uhh - -unless I watching the channel that agreed with all of my pre-existing beliefs.   _


Yeah, I like to watch our democracy go to hell!


----------

